# HELP!! Chilean Pinot/Malbec 1st Time Bucket



## PAwinedude (May 13, 2010)

Been making kits for a while and I am waiting to pick up two pails of juice (A Malbec and a Pinot)

Any tips for getting these going? I see RC 212 is a good yeast for the Malbec, but what about the Pinot?

Anyone, have a step by step guide? Or do you just pitch the yeast and let the S.G. dictate your next move?

Appreciate any assistance you can provide

thanks


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2010)

Pinot what?
Grigio use Lalvin D-47
Noir use Red Star Montrachet
Add 1/2tsp of meta
Bring to room temp
12-24 hrs after adding meta add yeast.
You should OAK the reds.


----------



## PAwinedude (May 13, 2010)

Pinot Noir....

I presume when you say OAK you mean add oak 30/60 grams during fermentation (i.e. like the kits that come with chips/or saw dust)


----------



## PAwinedude (May 13, 2010)

What about adding oak during bulk ageing? Such as the oak rods?


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2010)

I add Oak chips in the secondary 2-4 oz. let it sit 4-6 weeks


----------



## PAwinedude (May 13, 2010)

Tom,

thanks for the advice....

So is it safe to say

leave in primary with (2lbs California raisins non-white) till dry (1.000) or below

rack of gross lees into secondary (add oak chips)

secondary for 4-6 weeks

rack again...add K meta, sorbate, superkleer...leave for another 4-6 weeks

rack again and then bulk age for at least a year

p.s. is there a reason to add bentonite to these juices


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> Tom,
> 
> thanks for the advice....
> 
> ...



Yes as long as you do not do MLF. If you do do not add meta and sorbate.
Bentonite helps in clearing. 
Doring bulk aging rack as needed. Alos keep up the meta every 3 months


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 14, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> What about adding oak during bulk ageing? Such as the oak rods?



What toast are you using?


----------



## PAwinedude (May 14, 2010)

*??????*

give me the goods!!!!

i was considering medium toast american perhaps

you and tom are the experts

what you guys say goes

so let me have it

thanks


----------



## Tom (May 14, 2010)

I would start with 2 cups of that. Wait 3 weeks and "Taste" see where it is to your "Taste". If not there wait another 2-3 weeks.
I add the oak in the secondary not primary.


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 17, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> give me the goods!!!!
> 
> i was considering medium toast american perhaps
> 
> ...



I use American medium in my pinot noir and it is excellent. I would try a french toast in your malbec.


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2010)

I also use American Med toast. I add about 2 cups


----------



## PAwinedude (May 23, 2010)

Tom/All

I picked up my two buckets today...1 Malbec and 1 Pinot Noir

Buckets were refrigerated and are still pretty cold.

I brought them home and transferred into 7.9 gallon fermented and sulfited both.

I will wait until tomorrow to pitch the yeast (with a starter/nutrient)

Should I attempt to raise the temp using a brew belt or blanket? I haven't taken the actual must temp yet, but I will prior to pitching the yeast.

I will add 2lbs of raisins to each

thoughts?

thanks


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

I think 24 hours is OK for adding the yeast. Check the temp 1st.
Looking good....


----------



## PAwinedude (May 23, 2010)

Should it be between 65-70?


----------



## Tom (May 23, 2010)

Yes. depending on the yeast you are using..
What R U using..


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Id rather see 75* until the yeast gets going as it helps it go going better then you can let the temp go back down as the fermentation will raise the temp back up anyway.


----------



## Birdman (May 23, 2010)

RC212 is an excellent yeast for pinot noir. It is in fact more often recommended for pinot noir than for Malbec. I'm using it for both Malbec and pinot noir.


----------



## PAwinedude (May 24, 2010)

rc212 pinot and montrachet malbec

took s.g. readings last night

pinot--1.064
Malbec--1.060

wild yeasties been workin all ready

will add yeast tonight


----------



## PAwinedude (May 24, 2010)

*Started Both buckets tonight*

After 24 hours I took a S.G. reading of both 

Malbec =1.064
Pinot Noir = 1.060

This was a little concerning, but I anticipated the wild yeast were at work.

I added bentonite and 2lbs raisins to each.

I created a yeast starter with hot water to 105 degrees and added 1/4 teaspoon of nutrient...let this sit for approx 12 mins and then added to must.

Malbec was @ 74 degrees
Pinot was @ 72 degrees

will let both buckets ferment dry..transfer to secondary and add oak spirals to both.....

feel free to offer advice feedback here as these are my first buckets...

thanks


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

Looks OK .
U gonna do MLF? If not make sure you stabilize and age for 12 months.


----------



## PAwinedude (May 24, 2010)

tom

do I stabilize just as i would the kits

add k meta, sorbate, and superkleer?

I plan on letting both sit in secondary for 4 weeks (with oak)

afterwards, I will add k meta, sorbate and superkleer

how much of the kmeta and sorbate should i add?

thanks for all your help


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 1, 2010)

*additional help*

well,

both pails are dry.....

I will rack to carboy

my plan is to add 1/4 teaspoon kmeta

2.5 teaspoons of sorbate

then add oak....for 4-6 weeks

degass after secondary

thoughts

thanks


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep sounds good. Plan on aging these for at least 6 months.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2010)

You dont really need to add sorbate to these reds but it wouldnt hurt to do so and it does give it an extra anti microbial property to it.


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 1, 2010)

As always, thanks Tom/Wade,

Quick question....

What about topping up?

The raisins sucked up about a bottle of must for both the Malbec and Pinot..

Is it ok to top up after the oaking is complete (approx 4 weeks)?


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes but, add a "like" wine. (pinot and malbec)
Any left over DRINK>>>


----------



## PAwinedude (Jun 1, 2010)

copy!! will do....


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 7, 2010)

PAwinedude said:


> As always, thanks Tom/Wade,
> 
> Quick question....
> 
> ...



Tom,

If the raisins suck up a bottle of must, do you squeeze or crush them to get that some of that must back?


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2010)

Raisins rehydrate so yes they will suck up some.
I just remove them and toss. No squeezing/crushing. 
Are you gonna do MLF?
If so do not top off till its done


----------



## agb_parsons (Jun 8, 2010)

*The Yeast is the Beast*

I started a pair of Merlot's back about 2.5 months ago from rozen grapes. I have treated them identical except the type of yeast used on the grapes in the primary. One used the Red Star recommendation in this thread and the other a higher end yeast recommended by the folks that sold the grapes. During primary fermentation it was plainy evident something different was going on. You could see significantly bigger pockets of gas thorugh the sides of the buckets with the higher end yeast. I was amazed there could be such a difference. Both buckets yielded about 3 gallons in the secondary fermentation carboys. I did a racking (probably was unnecessary I feel now) about 3 weeks ago, so I got a bit of a taste of them so far. The higher end yeast had a better flavor to it no doubt. A gentleman I am in a wine making class with had quite a bit to say about the yeast qualities. He does a lot of beer also and has noted over the years the exceptional difference yeast strains can make. Both are settling in to MLF at this point and I probably will go as far as doing cold aging on them as I have a fridge spare.

I also got talked into saving the mashed grapes and running a batch of "seconds". What a hoot of a project that has turned into. I am really not sure what is coming out of that! It is currently in a secondary and is slowly getting the SG down as you would expect, but I am not sure what I am going to do with it next.


----------



## weaverschmitz (May 16, 2014)

I just got my first buckets from Chile of Malbec and Pinot Noir as well. I'm going to try lalvin 71b-1122 for the Malbec and bourgovin rc-212 for the Pinot. 

I realize this post started in 2010 so I'm wondering how the wines turned out and if you have any suggestions for me? Also, why did you use raisins and did they do what you expected? Thanks!


----------

